# Can you get sick because of chickens?



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

I got really sick recently. I was really dizzy, throwing up, having hard time standing up, terrible headaches and things like that. The doctor said it was something viral. 
I have an indoor chickens that i keep as a pet. He spends his time mostly indoors and sometimes i take him out somewhere isolated to wander around. I have 3 indoor cats and a dog. And my mother blames the chicken for me to become ill. Is it still possible for me to get sick because of the chicken? 
His "coop" is cleaned up every weekend, always has fresh water and has a very rich diet. He is perfectly healthy..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, we can. There are several illness' we can contract because of chickens. The obvious one is salmonella.

But if your doc said is was a virus then your Mom is not correct. We contract virus' all on our own without the help of chickens. 

I know what she's thinking about, the bird flu. But the bird flu shows completely different from what you experienced and the incidences of it are rare and have to happen in the right conditions.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Unless you are allergic to chickens, you probably just had a virus. Be sure to wash your hands after handling chickens or their by-products.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Unless you are allergic to chickens, you probably just had a virus. Be sure to wash your hands after handling chickens or their by-products.


Im not allergic to any kind of animals. Its my second rooster and never had any kind of problem before


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Yes, we can. There are several illness' we can contract because of chickens. The obvious one is salmonella.
> 
> But if your doc said is was a virus then your Mom is not correct. We contract virus' all on our own without the help of chickens.
> 
> I know what she's thinking about, the bird flu. But the bird flu shows completely different from what you experienced and the incidences of it are rare and have to happen in the right conditions.


But in this case he would be also sick, isnt he?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More than likely. Birds are very good at hiding illness until it overwhelms them. 

Rest assured, your illness had nothing to do with your bird.

You are just as apt to pick up something from the cats. Actually it would be easier to pick up something from the cats if you don't wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> More than likely. Birds are very good at hiding illness until it overwhelms them.
> 
> Rest assured, your illness had nothing to do with your bird.
> 
> You are just as apt to pick up something from the cats. Actually it would be easier to pick up something from the cats if you don't wash your hands afterwards.


I worked as a bird rescuer for years so i know they good at hiding their pain and illnesses but i also know how to see the small signs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you give your rooster kisses?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I kiss my birds all the time-on the back of the head. I still thing that the germiest part of anything are hands.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Do you give your rooster kisses?


Rarely. I mostly carry him around and pet him.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Myshonok said:


> Rarely. I mostly carry him around and pet him.


He doesnt like to being kissed too much. He prefers to being pet like a dog


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I quit kissing mine.I still snuggle though but I keep their germs away from my nose and mouth.Chickens carry salmonella dead or alive.I probably shouldn't give my birds kisses,either,but I still do.They carry the same germs....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As strongly as I feel about all of my animals there is just no way my mouth is getting any where near any of them. Seems there was a news story about a child who became very sick from kissing her/his chicken. I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> As strongly as I feel about all of my animals there is just no way my mouth is getting any where near any of them. Seems there was a news story about a child who became very sick from kissing her/his chicken. I'll see if I can find the article.


Kissing chickens, especially outdoor chickens. Its even more dangerous if they live in over-crowded flocks. Diseases spread faster in bigger flocks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't find the specific story I read recently but do a google about kissing chickens. Here in the US there have been 100's of cases of salmonella linked to getting backyard chickens up near their faces.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

13% of salmonella cases seen in emergency rooms are related to people kissing their chickens.Last year's Farmer's Almanac even mentioned it.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I didn't find the specific story I read recently but do a google about kissing chickens. Here in the US there have been 100's of cases of salmonella linked to getting backyard chickens up near their faces.


I dont know much, as i grew up i visited the village that my grand ma grew up at for many times. And i spent all my time with wolf killing dogs, cows, donkeys and other farm animals. Never heard that someone get sick because of that. I even know an old lady that kisses her every chicken. 
I dont kiss personally cause they play in the dirt all the time and that he doesnt like that. 
But of course such things are possible. Even the cause of ebola are bats. So why not..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In the wayback machine, I suffered from nights where I vomited all night long. I was just a kid and because at the time no one knew the cause just assumed it was a kid thing. Fast forward to more understanding it turns out I kept contracting salmonella because of the box turtles we kept as kids.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had a few of those nights, too. Mine was mostly my horses and baby goats. Maybe a chicken ot 2 thrown in. Hot Texas Hill country and a few other issues.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> I had a few of those nights, too. Mine was mostly my horses and baby goats. Maybe a chicken ot 2 thrown in. Hot Texas Hill country and a few other issues.


Those were fun times now, weren't they?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh god, I've been kissing my horse for 30 years!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, it's pretty amazing that I didn't die of salmonella, snake bite, tetanus ( running around barefoot in only God knows what), drowning or any number of other hazards and predicaments that I got myself into.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Well, it's pretty amazing that I didn't die of salmonella, snake bite, tetanus ( running around barefoot in only God knows what), drowning or any number of other hazards and predicaments that I got myself into.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


Same, i was playing with almost everything as a kid. I had no pets but i was more unhealthy back then. Having cats and the other ones really did good to my immunity..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Being outside, running and playing with your animals and the sunshine is good for our bodies.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

